# My favourite terrarium



## bettaguy (3 Apr 2020)

It did have more buce where the soil is empty but that died  I will try more when it grows more


----------



## DeepMetropolis (3 Apr 2020)

Buces needs to stay in high humidity as far as my experience goes..


----------



## bettaguy (6 Apr 2020)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Buces needs to stay in high humidity as far as my experience goes..


yeah it does, it has a lid. The other buce died because i built this with scraps i had left over and some bad cuttings, they didn't enjoy the move


----------

